# installation du plugin vlc sous Lion



## yanmet (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous;

Depuis mon passage sous Lion, plus possible de streamer un film depuis l'un des navigateurs (firefox, chrome ou safari) car le plugin firefox ne s'installe plus comme c'était le cas sous snow !

Je ne le trouve pas sur le site de vlc non plus !

J'aimais beaucoup regarder des film depuis dl-mania.fr mais ce n'est plus possible; qui connait la procédure de réinstallation ?


D'avance je vous remercie.


----------



## herszk (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour.
Réinstalle VLC et coche la case plugin, ça devrait remarcher.


----------



## yanmet (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour et merci pour cette réponse;

En effet, avant, c'était la façon de le faire mais maintenant, lorsque l'on installe VLC, celui ci se met en route avant même que l'on ait pu avoir accès à toute forme de configuration avancée même sur un Mac fraichement formaté ou après avoir effacé les préférences de vlc et désinstallé proprement (avec appcleaner ou autre)

En gros, je n'ai jamais pu retrouvé un moyen d'accéder à une quelconque "façon avancée" pour installer VLC !  

C'est vraiment incroyable !


----------



## George78 (18 Septembre 2011)

... effectivement, Yanmet, ça ne va pas..
Le seul VLC browser plugin qui fonctionne sous Lion, c'est le 1.0.5..
Il est bien présent dans le dossier Internet plug-ins de ma bibli, il n'apparait pas dans Firefox, mais est bien repris dans la liste des modules Firefox, mais il n'est pas reconnu..
J'ai pourtant désactivé tous les plugins pensant á un conflit, mais ça marche pas..
Sur le site de streaming tv oú je vais, avec shockwave activé, le site s'obstine á me demander d'installer un player VLC Mediaplayer en format .exe (quel con!), impossible de faire la jonction entre le VLC demandé par le site, et celui qui est dans mon Mac..
C'est vraiment chiant, je sais plus regarder la télé.. ;-/


----------



## yanmet (21 Septembre 2011)

George78 a dit:


> ... effectivement, Yanmet, ça ne va pas..
> Le seul VLC browser plugin qui fonctionne sous Lion, c'est le 1.0.5..
> Il est bien présent dans le dossier Internet plug-ins de ma bibli, il n'apparait pas dans Firefox, mais est bien repris dans la liste des modules Firefox, mais il n'est pas reconnu..
> J'ai pourtant désactivé tous les plugins pensant á un conflit, mais ça marche pas..
> ...



Bonjour;

De l'exe...ah oui, quel couillon en effet !

Ce qui  est marrant, c'est que j'ai aussi installé le 1.0.5 mais il n'apparait dans aucun endroit de la partie "module complémentaires"...

Mais ceci dit, chez Free, je peux toujours regarder la TV grace a un petit fichier .m3u qui répertorie toute les chaines et qui ouvre VLC sans problème puisque là, c'est l'application, pas le plugin et surtout c'est pas sous Mozzilla !

Je crois qu'il va falloir se résoudre a attendre une mise à jour, peut être devrait on essayer de glisser quelques "plaintes" sur le site de VLC...

Ce qui m'ennuie, c'est que déjà sous Snow, ça faisait un moment que ce plug ne marchait plus non plus alors, est ce vraiment dans leur projet d'agir dans ce sens ???


----------

